# Better late than never...



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* The freak. Have fun here.  Check out the AT FAQ thread in my signature for the answer. :wink:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

The freak said:


> ....took me a while to register on this site.
> Did so just today anbd had a few folks welcome me. Been on AT numerous times looking for various info. I am obsessed with Archery and bowhunting 24/7.
> I think I need professional help?
> Question-Looking at numerous msgs in here, I see "ttt"...what does that mean? Anyone?
> ...


MEANS....Take it to The Top!!!


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

welcome to the addiction


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcomesign: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------

